# MTB Group or Club in MTY, Nvo Leon



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

Hola a todos, les escribo porque quiero ayudar a dos estupendas amigas que se quieren iniciar en el MTB.

Ellas vivian en Playa del Carmen, Q.Roo, y actualmente estan Radicando en MTY, Nuevo Leon. Estan buscando un club o un grupo que realice rodadas los domingos y puedan apoyarlas para que poco a poco vayan adentrandose en este deporte que les ha llamado mucho la atencion.

si porfavor alguien sabe de algun buen grupo o Club de MTB que les pueda recomendar para que se puedan integrar, y se desarrollen en este deporte les pido me manden el dato para hacerselos llegar

por su ayuda muchisima gracias

Alberto
MTB Cancun & Riviera Maya
www.mtbcancun.com
[email protected]


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

La Legión!!!! ponte en contacto con Enrique Vera el sensei, obi one, el calavera, etc, rodamos en ruta en la mañana en cintermax, salidas los domingos y sabados, http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/
entre otras, quiero hacer una rodada de merida a cancun en ruta!! vamos poniendonos de acuerdo! la vez que estuve en cancun ni te entregue las revistas!, saludos!!!
la ruta es solo para agarrar mas galleta en la montaña!!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> la ruta es solo para agarrar mas galleta en la montaña!!!


Así se empieza... 

Ya en serio, ciclismo es ciclismo, y lo mismo se disfruta una buena ruta en pavimento que una en montaña... aunque sigo teniendo preferencia por el MTB, es un mayor desafío a tus habilidades en la bicicleta :thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Montaña o carretera*



blatido said:


> Así se empieza...
> 
> Ya en serio, ciclismo es ciclismo, y lo mismo se disfruta una buena ruta en pavimento que una en montaña... aunque sigo teniendo preferencia por el MTB, es un mayor desafío a tus habilidades en la bicicleta :thumbsup:


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Blatido , nada que ver con el tema original del thread . pero me parecio interesante tu comentario.

De acuerdo lo mismo se disfruta el ciclismo en la carretera que en la montaña , sin entrar en grandes complicaciones y explicaciones y sin armar polémica , ambas vertientes del ciclismo tiene sus grandes ventajas y retos .

 Yo práctico ambos , aunque le doy mas importancia al mtb , ya que en mi caso me resulta más fácil y divertido ir a los cerros y al campo en general que andar en las peligrosas carreteras de éstos rumbos , tengo dos amigos que han sufrido serios accidentes en la carretera por la falta de cultura vial que tenemos tanto automovilistas (conductores en gral. ) como falta de precaución también de algunos ciclistas.

En la montaña tampoco cantamos tan mal las rancheras en lo referente a derecho de paso , educación y ecología , pero no te atropellan tan gacho.

A la hora de darse un trancazo , en ambas vertientes del ciclismo duele , sin embargo a mi me han dolido más los fregadazos en la carretera que en la montaña , dos factores importantes son la velocidad y la dureza del suelo , además a mi edad duelen mas y me tardo mas en recuperar , por eso prefiero un poco mas la montaña.

Sin embargo aunque tanto en carretera como en mtb se tiene que tener las habilidades básicas para rodar a gusto , yo creo que los que le dan al trial y al free , si que tienen habilidades en la bicla , diferentes , estoy de acuerdo , pero vaya control de la bici, de la estabilidad, de la potencia , de la agilidad , velocidad y equilibrio que tienen esos cuates y los saltos mortales dobles no son cosa de cada día.

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yuck..... roadies 

jk.. but not really


----------



## alcarve (Apr 29, 2006)

yo aunque practico los dos.... (mas la ruta poque lo hago tres o cuatro veces por semana) me gustan ambos, pero la verdad disfruto muchisimo mas la montaña por mil y un razones, desde al trato entre ciclistas, los lugares, las selvas y los bosques, el contacto con la naturaleza, que son muy diferentes a casos de producir adrenalina que ambos estilos tienen en su muy peculiar forma cada uno, no se la montaña o mejor dicho, el todo terreno, me llena mucho mas.... y como dice "the last biker" a mi edad ya no estoy para el free o trial... si me pongo un guamazo de los que ellos se ponen no me paro en meses...jajajaja, asi que a disfrutar estos otros dos...

Saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

^^muy cierto.

Aunque he visto downhilleros ya viejos y de veras que bajan rápido.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

alcarve said:


> .... a mi edad ya no estoy para el free o trial... si me pongo un guamazo de los que ellos se ponen no me paro en meses...jajajaja, asi que a disfrutar estos otros dos...
> 
> Saludos


Mi amigo Misha tiene 50 años...










Cierto que el hace FR "light"... Pero no por eso deja de dar brincos y se sigue levantando de los guamazos.

Un ejemplo a seguir...


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yo práctico ambos , aunque le doy mas importancia al mtb , ya que en mi caso me resulta más fácil y divertido ir a los cerros y al campo en general que andar en las peligrosas carreteras de éstos rumbos , tengo dos amigos que han sufrido serios accidentes en la carretera por la falta de cultura vial que tenemos tanto automovilistas (conductores en gral. ) como falta de precaución también de algunos ciclistas.
> 
> En la montaña tampoco cantamos tan mal las rancheras en lo referente a derecho de paso , educación y ecología , pero no te atropellan tan gacho.


Accidentes y trancazos... yo mismo me fracturé la clavícula en pleno pavimento, pero también la montaña tiene lo suyo. Pregúntale a eyderman cuánta gente se lastimó gacho en el pasado BM El Chico; él mismo abandonó por una caída. Ahora bien, respecto a la "peligrosidad" de rodar en pavimento... yo creo que es un tanto cuanto exagerada. Es decir, claro que es peligroso, y más en un país como el nuestro donde la cultura vial está por los suelos. Pero, así como hay historias de terror de ciclistas atropellados, hay una que me llama la atención: desde hace varios años, veo seguido a un señor de no menos de entre 55-60 años de edad, que diario (o sea, un día sí y el otro también) circula en su bicla por Av. López Mateos Sur entre Periférico y Santa Anita. Cualquier persona que conozca la zona (aquí en Guadalajara) te dirá, sin duda, que es muy peligrosa para circular en bici. Y sin embargo, ahí está este señor, pedaleando entre carros, camiones, trailers, minibucerdos y doñitas en Hummer maquillándose y hablando por celular. Y como si nada. Conclusión: no es imposible, sobre todo si como ciclistas, somos cuidadosos, seguimos los señalamientos y nos hacemos notar y respetar.


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*aire!!! cadencia!!! ritmo!!! potencia!!! resistencia!!*

Ambas disciplinas se complementan, el ser mtbiker te hace mejor rutero, el ser buen rutero te hace buen mtbiker, yo solo hago xc, en grandes distancias, uno que otro drop con mi bici vieja, pero me apasiona la verdad el mtbike, escalo mas rapido y con mejor ritmo que muchos bikes mas jovenes, llego mas rapido, menos cansado, ambas cosas se complementan.

Saludos!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Se la forma de subir mas rápido sin requerir del ciclismo de ruta


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

Alberto, dos cosas:

1. Mi esposa y yo queremos planear un viaje a Monterrey (desde Austin, Tejas) y rodar por la montaña con locales que nos muestren, por ejemplo Chipinque. Pensamos llevar otros dos amigos. "Posteé" en MountainBike.org, pero todavía no tengo respuesta (no es muy activo el foro todavía). Tus amigas ¿han encontrado algún club o grupo?

2. Vamos a Playa del Carmen de el 28 de agosto al 1ro de Septiembre. ¿Alguna recomendación? (Ya estuvimos una vez allá, pero me gustaría conocer el punto de vista de alguien más local.

Saludos y gracias,

Nando
(Boricua radicado en Austin)


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola Nando!!

ponte en contacto con migo, en chipinque los recorridos son cortos, maximo unos 30 kms con algun grado de dificultad, en las antenas es mas corto pero con mas dificultad, si quieres algo de xc largo lo planeamos, cuanto puedes darle por dia? los ponemos de acuerdo, hay mucho que ver, la huasteca por ejemplo...

Saludos desde Monterrey, N.L


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> ...en chipinque los recorridos son cortos, maximo unos 30 kms con algun grado de dificultad, ...


hola que tal!

Marco, una pregunta... de donde sacas los 30 kms en chipinque? digo a menos que sea que salgas pedaleando desde tu casa, y que vivas por contry, o anahuac, por uqe digamos ,.. de la caseta al hotel por carretera son 7 kms, aprox... si le das desde el HEB hasta el hotel, no se, seran unos 15 mas o menos?

y en montaña, digamos entrando por colorines / san agustin, subiendo hasta el pinal, no creo que sean 30 Kms?

te pregunto en buen plan, yo ahorita le estoy dando todos los dias por las tardes, como a las 7.30 pm (menos sabado y domingo) entrando por colorines... o cuando me gana la flojera pues subo por la carretera y bajo por las veredas...

SI te interesa, me puedes mandar un mensaje por aqui,

saludos a todos

algunas fotos...




























si, ya se, necesito conseguir una mejor lampara... ademas la camara estaba en automatico asi que no enfoque bien...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

alcarve said:


> Ellas vivian en Playa del Carmen, Q.Roo, y actualmente estan Radicando en MTY, Nuevo Leon.


aaay!!!! pero que horror!!! podiendo estar todo el dia en mamitas, o paseando por la 5ta, comiendo pizza pazza!!!

como pueden cambiar eso por monterrey!



jeje _cliché_

aprovechando cuando vivaelautobus todavia estaba bara bara ( o sea antes de que subiera el precio de la turbosina) iba con mi novia, al menos 1 vez cada bimestre... a pasaar el fin de semana .. pero ahorita la cosa esta un poquito mas dificil,.. buuu :'(


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

mtymxdh said:


> hola que tal!
> 
> Marco, una pregunta... de donde sacas los 30 kms en chipinque? digo a menos que sea que salgas pedaleando desde tu casa, y que vivas por contry, o anahuac, por uqe digamos ,.. de la caseta al hotel por carretera son 7 kms, aprox... si le das desde el HEB hasta el hotel, no se, seran unos 15 mas o menos?
> 
> ...


desde la caseta subiendo por la carretera hasta la explanada y de ahi a puerto del aire y a el pinal y de regreso son 26-27 kms en la mima ruta, si salgo de la cadillac y por colorines en la brecha de san agustin y regresas por calle alla por el alfa y roberto gsada, si los completas.. pocas veces me he ido desde casa, vivo en brisas....a que horas vas? treigo una honda blanca crv (la mamavan!!! jajajajaja) con un trancazo en la puerta y una calavera en la tapa trasera, tengo una epic sworks o una "de rosa" king de ruta, hoy hare montaña, a veces si le doy desde el heb en la de ruta pero ahora con la construccion se revientan las ruedas muy facil:nono: , hoy llego a las 530? que pues??? que se arma?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> desde la caseta subiendo por la carretera hasta la explanada y de ahi a puerto del aire y a el pinal y de regreso son 26-27 kms en la mima ruta, si salgo de la cadillac y por colorines en la brecha de san agustin y regresas por calle alla por el alfa y roberto gsada, si los completas.. pocas veces me he ido desde casa, vivo en brisas....a que horas vas? treigo una honda blanca crv (la mamavan!!! jajajajaja) con un trancazo en la puerta y una calavera en la tapa trasera, tengo una epic sworks o una "de rosa" king de ruta, hoy hare montaña, a veces si le doy desde el heb en la de ruta pero ahora con la construccion se revientan las ruedas muy facil:nono: , hoy llego a las 530? que pues??? que se arma?


yo a esa hora sigo en la chamba.. por eso voy un poco mas tarde como a las 7.30 maximo 8.00 ... casi siempre dejo el carro en el burger king y me voy pedaleando por margain ,despues el campestre, entrar a colorines y a subir.....

hoy voy a ir, pero mas tarde... por si me llegas a ver.. yo ando en una Heckler Roja...

Alcarve, diles a tus amigas que ya tienen con quien salir a rodar... !  

estamos en contacto!


----------



## nando (Jun 27, 2005)

MarcoL said:


> Hola Nando!! ponte en contacto con migo, en chipinque los recorridos son cortos, maximo unos 30 kms con algun grado de dificultad, en las antenas es mas corto pero con mas dificultad, si quieres algo de xc largo lo planeamos, cuanto puedes darle por dia? los ponemos de acuerdo, hay mucho que ver, la huasteca por ejemplo...
> Saludos desde Monterrey, N.L


Hola Marco. Gracias por tu respuesta. Pues, la descripción de el recorrido ideal sería así como unos 30kms en tierra. Mientras menos carretera, mejor. Claro, entendiendo que a veces hace falta transitar la carretera para llegar al sendero, o conectar diferentes senderos, etc.
El terreno aquí en Austin es técnico, difícil (muchas piedras y escalones), así que si parte de el recorrido es así, pues no hay problema. Nuestro estilo favorito es más "all-mountain" que "xc".
Pensamos ir para la últma semana de Noviembre (Fiestas de Acción de Gracias acá en EU).



mtymxdh said:


> hola que tal!
> ...algunas fotos...


Oye, que buena foto con vista desde la montaña... ...eso buscamos, elevación.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

nandomax said:


> Oye, que buena foto con vista desde la montaña... ...eso buscamos, elevación.


que tal nando... pues si se animan a venir, ya saben que aca son bienvenidos!
la primera foto la tome mas o menos a mitad de la escalada,.... subiendo por la carretera....

asi que todavia hay mas para arriba....

y del hotel, que es donde termina la carretera (bueno un poquito mas abajo, puedes tomar una brecha que te lleva hasta "el pinal", que es donde esta una caseta creo que de meteorologia o algo asi.. el caso es que esta mas arriba... y ahora si. bajar bajar bajar...esta divertido el cerro, si andan buscando otro tipo de recorridos, pues los podemos llevar por los rumbos de la carretera nacional...

saludos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> y del hotel, que es donde termina la carretera (bueno un poquito mas abajo, puedes tomar una brecha que te lleva hasta "el pinal", que es donde esta una caseta creo que de meteorologia o algo asi.. el caso es que esta mas arriba... y ahora si. bajar bajar bajar...esta divertido el cerro, si andan buscando otro tipo de recorridos, pues los podemos llevar por los rumbos de la carretera nacional...
> 
> saludos! :thumbsup:


Esa ruta esta muy buena.... me consta...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

nandomax said:


> Hola Marco. Gracias por tu respuesta. Pues, la descripción de el recorrido ideal sería así como unos 30kms en tierra. Mientras menos carretera, mejor. Claro, entendiendo que a veces hace falta transitar la carretera para llegar al sendero, o conectar diferentes senderos, etc.
> El terreno aquí en Austin es técnico, difícil (muchas piedras y escalones), así que si parte de el recorrido es así, pues no hay problema. Nuestro estilo favorito es más "all-mountain" que "xc".
> Pensamos ir para la últma semana de Noviembre (Fiestas de Acción de Gracias acá en EU).
> 
> Oye, que buena foto con vista desde la montaña... ...eso buscamos, elevación.


ponte en contacto!! saludos!


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Warp said:


> Esa ruta esta muy buena.... me consta...


ya ven... la ruta tiene el "Warp's seal of approval"










si voy ho a ver si puedo tomar mas fotos... el problema es que a la hora que voy, ya para cuando llego arriba ya esta muy obscuro.....

esta la tome yo creo que a un 75% del recorrido... , para los que ya conocen , la saque la curva siguiente de los bebederos... antes de llegar a la meseta,...


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

Nandomax y Alcarve (y todos en general) aqui les pongo una pic... para que vean mas o menos lo que hay....

el punto rojo es por donde vivo y el amarillo es mas o menos donde queda chipinque... manejando de mi casa son unos 10 minutos....










saludos


----------



## enriquevera2000 (Dec 22, 2005)

*CHipinke Rutas y caminos ....*

Aqui va una rayadera de rutas por Chipinque y Olinala (pavimento),, en esa ocacion marque como 50 kms de pura mengambrea de espesa densidad..jeeejjejeje

http://www.giscover.com/tours/tour/display/3282

fotos

http://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquevera2000/sets/72157600158162898/

aaaaaaaaa y no olviden comprar y llevar el Repelente especial vs. el Iguanodonte de Mechones Radioactivos ya que por esos lares le encanta acechar y pergarles un Levanton aquellos ciclistas que porten Buena bicicleta pero NO le pisen al nivel de su respectiva makina....jajajjajjaj

nota : NO se me emocionen esta foto adjunta NO es de monterrey es de Durango...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

se mamò con esa foto compañero ObiOne, lo malo es que no invito a la ruta, aca estamo listos pa la siguente peda..leada!!!:thumbsup:


----------

